# Jean-Claude Balu



## Louise Clements (Apr 15, 2014)

I stumbled across a discussion about Jean-Claude on this list sometime ago. I think that thread may be dead by now, but thought I'd just let you that Jean-Claude isn't.

I have a bitch that I bought from him who will be two years old in September. I suspect this was his last litter. Abby, my bitch, is everything I wanted, easy to live with but when it's time to train, she's ready to go. I should mention that I do obedience and I'm very happy with her. 

JC is retired now and we email back and forth with some frequency. I suspect that he still has his cranky moments, but he also has the most delightfully dry sense of humor.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow now there's a blast from the past! I don't think there's anyone who came up in Southern California schH that doesn't know his name. Didn't he also have a terv he was trialing back in the early 90s?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tell JR I said hello. He helped me with my ballistic guys when I was in Idaho. He spent a while there on his "first retirement" .

We spent a while communicating about Costa Rica until I got sick. 

He's a good guy and a super tough trainer. 

Tell him he did a great job. Tell him my male wanted to eat some MOFO screwing with my truck in Costa Rica. 

He wanted to buy my female off me if I ever decided I could not handle her. Tell him she is still a terror and wold still bite him if she saw him in the shopping center today. 

As you must know he is no fan of dog forums to say the very least. LOL





O'LAKES

Of


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Louis ,please be sure to give my best to Jean - Claude . I decoyed a schH trial for him in the early 80s at the Niagra Shutzhund Club , in Ontario Canada. We met again at the first French Ring seminar held in Colorado, 1986.
Paul C.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Hello Louise, good to see you here. At least I think this is thenIdaho Louise that I know...?

Denise King


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Louise Clements said:


> I stumbled across a discussion about Jean-Claude on this list sometime ago. I think that thread may be dead by now, but thought I'd just let you that Jean-Claude isn't.
> 
> I have a bitch that I bought from him who will be two years old in September. I suspect this was his last litter. Abby, my bitch, is everything I wanted, easy to live with but when it's time to train, she's ready to go. I should mention that I do obedience and I'm very happy with her.
> 
> JC is retired now and we email back and forth with some frequency. I suspect that he still has his cranky moments, but he also has the most delightfully dry sense of humor.


Ever here cut loose with all the French curse word in his vocabulary? ☺


----------



## Louise Clements (Apr 15, 2014)

Denise King said:


> Hello Louise, good to see you here. At least I think this is thenIdaho Louise that I know...?
> 
> Denise King


Hi Denise....

Yep, this is me. Didn't know you were here. Good to hear from you. Haven't seen you for a while. How are those Rotties of yours? I'm still stumbling with this board so hope I haven't screwed up anything.


----------



## Louise Clements (Apr 15, 2014)

susan tuck said:


> Wow now there's a blast from the past! I don't think there's anyone who came up in Southern California schH that doesn't know his name. Didn't he also have a terv he was trialing back in the early 90s?


JC is happily retired in the wilds of Idaho, and yes, he did have a Terv that he was working. I know he titled the dog but not sure exactly what it was.


----------



## Louise Clements (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll be happy to tell JC that his friends still remember him fondly. He's a really neat old guy. I keep asking him to write a book. He was in California when I bought my bitch from him. My daughter flew down and picked up my puppy since she travels a lot and had tons of miles stacked up. Thus, I never got to meet him. He tells me that he's not nearly as crotchety and cranky as he used to be. Said old age has taken it's toll.


----------



## Louise Clements (Apr 15, 2014)

Did he cuss me out in French? NO, darn it, but if he did, I think I'd laugh at him.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So he went back to ldaho? I feel good that he got back there. He liked 
Idaho. That's where I met him the first time when he was semi retired. He and I both lived south of Canada by about 80 miles. Super pretty area. 

He got hurt financially on property he sold and repoed in Fontana, CA and had to return down there.

If I had been able to stay in Costa Rica he was real interested in going there. 

I hope he's happily retired.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Paul Cipparone said:


> Louis ,please be sure to give my best to Jean - Claude . I decoyed a schH trial for him in the early 80s at the Niagra Shutzhund Club , in Ontario Canada. We met again at the first French Ring seminar held in Colorado, 1986.
> Paul C.


Was that 1986 French Ring Seminar at Charley's place in Larkspur ? That field was turned into Lincoln Mountain Open Space a few months ago. It hadn't been used for awhile but the blinds and palisade were still standing until 3 months ago.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Thomas , that was the site.I spent 2 weeks the following summer for the second seminar, the a month the following year for the third seminar . All in all i titled three Malinois, & re-certified as a Homme Dattaque. I haven't spoke with Charley in ages .
Charley & i reworked a police dog for the local dept. to clean up some issues with long sends.( dog was sent on an armed suspect , dog went half way & returned, we cleaned it up) It worked out well for the officer.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Paul Cipparone said:


> Thomas , that was the site.I spent 2 weeks the following summer for the second seminar, the a month the following year for the third seminar . All in all i titled three Malinois, & re-certified as a Homme Dattaque. I haven't spoke with Charley in ages .
> Charley & i reworked a police dog for the local dept. to clean up some issues with long sends.( dog was sent on an armed suspect , dog went half way & returned, we cleaned it up) It worked out well for the officer.


Charley is still active in the sport (USMRA judge) and a reserve K9 handler for the La Junta Colorado PD


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Thomas, i was aware Charley was a Mondio judge , did not know she was a reserve k9 handler.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Thomas - I was wondering the other day where the hell you were. Suddenly like magic you start posting again. I must have power I didn't know about. Carry on!😛


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Thomas - I was wondering the other day where the hell you were. Suddenly like magic you start posting again. I must have power I didn't know about. Carry on!😛


Hey Lee

I"ve been skimming a lot lately, don't have the time or energy for too many circular arguments that seem to dominate the WDF lately


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Lee
> 
> I"ve been skimming a lot lately, don't have the time or energy for too many circular arguments that seem to dominate the WDF lately


I understand Thomas.

You know me. I don't do sport. My time with JC was all spent on pp, home and vehicle breakin.

Kinda funny, he worked with my bitch a long time. We met in a shopping center and she bit his ass when he tried to touch her. 

She's a real jerk.


----------

